
Does time really flow? - alansammarone
https://www.quantamagazine.org/does-time-really-flow-new-clues-come-from-a-century-old-approach-to-math-20200407/
======
simonblack
There was a sci-fi book written about 50 years ago that postulates that time
is quantum-like and sort of like the stills from a movie. Between each quantum
of 'your' universe's time, there's space for billions of quantums of 'other
universe's' times.

"Occam's Razor" -[https://www.amazon.com/Occams-Razor-David-
Duncan/dp/B000O8GD...](https://www.amazon.com/Occams-Razor-David-
Duncan/dp/B000O8GD9K)

